# Hornets



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone have problems with hungry hornets? I was out working in the barn yesterday, and noticed a European Hornet buzzing around 2 of my hives that were heavily bearded. I walked over to watch what was going on. It landed in the beard, a big fight broke out, and the hornet and about 4 or 5 guards went to the ground. Slowly 1 by 1 the guards flew back to the hive. Up comes the hornet with one of my bees, and flew off with it. I started watching a little closer, and about every 10 minutes a hornet comes and kidnaps one of my bees. 

The only solution I can think of is my trusty .22 long rifle. I can pick a tick off your hiney at 100 yards with it! Any other ideas? None of my books have any info on this subject.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

One could find the hornet nest and kill them. I don't think you'll find any helpers for that though...


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

southerngurl said:


> One could find the hornet nest and kill them. I don't think you'll find any helpers for that though...


Oh no!!! I have been bitten by a rattle snake, swam with alligators on a weekly basis, even got into a ring with a buffalo..... HORNETS is where I draw the line. I would be more inclined to scream like a lil girl and run, as opposed to sharing any space with one. They scare me. :run:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've watched a couple of Youtube videos and hornets can wipe out a hive in short order!! This is just the start if they're coming in every 10 minutes!! Your choice... My thoughts thought?? I'd wait until dark when all the buzzing is done and MOVE THE HIVE! Hopefully it will take the hornets a while to find them again, or perhaps they'll die before then??? One CAN hope can't one???


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

If it's about every 10 minutes, I'd say it's the very same hornet. It has found an easy way to get food. Eliminate it and that might take care of your problem.

I don't think hornets are like bees and communicate to each other where there are food sources.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I don't think it would take them long to find the hive again. I didn't know they could do that much damage. I'll be keeping an eye out. We have a lot of hornets around this year, but they seem to be hanging around the cow and doors and where there are some flies.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Take at look at this. It gave me the heebeejeebees...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDSf3Kshq1M]30 hornets vs. 30,000 bees - YouTube[/ame]

or

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L54exo8JTUs]30 Japanese Giant Hornets kill 30,000 Honey Bees - YouTube[/ame]

Granted, this last one has the huge Asian Hornets, but... AAAHHHHH!!!!

But, then on the other hand, here's one hornet that went a bit too close.... Awsome video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6m40W1s0Wc]Hornet cooked by bees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Geez put on your bee suit and line that hornet. once the home is found go to Home Depot and buy a can of Spercide Pro wasp and hornet spray. Just at dusk when you can still see but the hornets are home spray them down. Specrcide Pro is a contact killer that will kill up to 4 weeks if now washed down some how.

:hysterical:I like the idea of going out and picking up a bee hive and moving it today. Good for ones back:hysterical:.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OK, Al... I guess I had THAT one coming!! I hadn't thought that idea through. Perhaps he can find a Genie in a lamp or bottle that can cross their arms and blink the bee hive to a new location?? Or harvest the honey off then find a burley buddy or three that would be silly enough to move a box of hot and cranky bees?? Ok, perhaps not. Let's go back to killing the hornets... sounds a lot easier... LOL... If you can track a hornet! How easy is it to put on one of those homing beacons on them?? Or perhaps put them on your gentle bees and then track the bee it steals back to the nest???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well he did say he was a crack shot with his 22LR. If it is one hornet! one shot and he's finished. And at this time of year a hole in a hive provides more ventilation. Not a bad thing.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

my trusty .22 long rifle. I can pick a tick off your hiney at 100 yards with it!

bet you don't have to many gals want to have you check them for tic's ,,, at lest not pick them off if you would find any


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i watched the video i agree it was a creepy thing to watch, maybe thats why i couldnt sleep last night


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I ain't going to let any ticks on my back bumper for you to pick off with a 22lr. I am a hunter my self and wouldn't trust a 22LR much over 50 yards

 Al


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Last year we killed a bunch of cicada killer wasps (they are humongous) by catching them in a kids butterfly net and after pinning it to the ground we stepped on them. 
I don't know if I would try that with a hornet but I thought I would put it out here in case you have way more guts than I. Which is very possible.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice videos AverageJo. Not much truely scares me.... Hornets do! I have seen what they are capable of first hand. To me, a bee suit to a hornet is like a umbrella in a tornado! Anyway, I got the .22 out, loaded and ready on the back porch.... Havent seen that dang hornet since. I am sure it will be back though, and I will be ready. I think Michael Smith is right about it being the same one that I was seeing over and over.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> I ain't going to let any ticks on my back bumper for you to pick off with a 22lr. I am a hunter my self and wouldn't trust a 22LR much over 50 yards
> 
> Al


Well back in the mid 70's my dad bought me a Remington .22 Nylon 66. I was only 5 years old. Ive had that thing in my hand for the past 35 years and will put money on a LOT further than 50 yards. Now if you own a 2009 model Marlin or something like that.... yea, 50 yards!


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Sumer said:


> Last year we killed a bunch of cicada killer wasps (they are humongous) by catching them in a kids butterfly net and after pinning it to the ground we stepped on them.
> I don't know if I would try that with a hornet but I thought I would put it out here in case you have way more guts than I. Which is very possible.


About 3 years ago we hit one of those Cicada Killers with the car right in front of the house. WOW. We took it in and looked it up on the net to find out what it was. I thought the Japanese Hornet was big... Those things are crazy big.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Be careful squashing European Hornets. They emit a chemical that calls more of them. And they also fly after dark, so when you spray the nest, remember that, too. They can sting repeatedly and can be pretty aggressive. Hate messing with them more than any stinging bug out there...


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I went out to the greenhouse yesterday to check my Aquaponics setup.... Something cought my eye. A Cicada Killer! This one was small, but here is some pics.


----------

